# Ogdensburg, WI - Boss serial number



## Snowman94 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi, I’m picking up a used Boss 8’ straight blade next week and trying to determine what year and model it is via the serial number, SS 5403. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Snowman94 said:


> Hi, I'm picking up a used Boss 8' straight blade next week and trying to determine what year and model it is via the serial number, SS 5403. Any help would be appreciated.


Ask your local dealer or email Boss directly.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Snowman94 said:


> Hi, I'm picking up a used Boss 8' straight blade next week and trying to determine what year and model it is via the serial number, SS 5403. Any help would be appreciated.


I'm pretty sure you can look up the age by serial number on the Boss website.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I'm pretty sure you can look up the age by serial number on the Boss website.


Before I postededed I went to the Boss site and used the search function using serial number as the tag and didn't get anything that was consumer accessible.
@cwren2472 can probably help out.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Before I postededed I went to the Boss site and used the search function using serial number as the tag and didn't get anything that was consumer accessible.
> @cwren2472 can probably help out.


Beats me. Later letters = newer but beyond that only Boss can look it up. Top of my head though, it doesn't sound like a valid #. I dont recall any having 2 letters at the beginning


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Beats me. Later letters = newer but beyond that only Boss can look it up. Top of my head though, it doesn't sound like a valid #. I dont recall any having 2 letters at the beginning


The number seems to short.

Maybe the OP can post a picture of the serial number?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> The number seems to short.
> 
> Maybe the OP can post a picture of the serial number?


Or just post a picture of the plow. We can probably guesstimate an age from that anyway


----------



## Snowman94 (Jan 11, 2020)

This is what the seller sent me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Snowman94 said:


> This is what the seller sent me.
> 
> View attachment 199847


There should be a label on the back of the moldboard that has the S/N on it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Snowman94 said:


> This is what the seller sent me.
> 
> View attachment 199847


Where's that tag? That might be the mount. 
Serial numbers are usually on the mold board, or back of the housing for the hydraulics. 
Please upload a picture of the plow. I think it might be an RT1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Where's that tag? That might be the mount.
> Serial numbers are usually on the mold board, or back of the housing for the hydraulics.
> Please upload a picture of the plow. I think it might be an RT1.


Agreed. That sticker is a really old style and I have no idea what part of the plow its on


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Agreed. That sticker is a really old style and I have no idea what part of the plow its on


I think the RT2s and early RT3s still had the systems control stickers.


----------



## Snowman94 (Jan 11, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> Where's that tag? That might be the mount.
> Serial numbers are usually on the mold board, or back of the housing for the hydraulics.
> Please upload a picture of the plow. I think it might be an RT1.


He sent it to me but I think it might the shoe, if that's the correct term, where it connects to the truck mount. Here are a couple pics of the plow on his truck. He was going to look for another possible SS#. No biggy, I was just trying to figure out how old it is as he told me he's had it for 12 years which would put it around 2008. He believes it's older than an RT3. Thanks guys for the replies!

View attachment 199851


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Might be another Frankenstein.
The light bar looks like an RT2. The early RT3s may have had that type as well.
Part of it looks like a sport duty.
Maybe @cwren2472 has a better eye.
A more clear picture of the mount would help.
Doesn't the seller know what it is?

Also, what truck are you planning to install it on?
There may, or may not be a truck side mount available.
If you're getting everything and installing it on a similar truck, this may not be an issue.

Edit. The more I look at it the more I think it might be an RT2. If so, probably manufactured in the 90s.


----------



## Snowman94 (Jan 11, 2020)

He's not 100% sure. These are the best pics I have from him. I did find the following diagram on Boss's site describing the difference between RT1, RT2, & RT3. To me it looks like a RT2 because the RT1 looks like the pump is mounted to the truck side, again I'm not familiar with Boss. I am more familiar with Western as that is what the shop I worked at in late 80's early 90's sold.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Snowman94 said:


> He's not 100% sure. These are the best pics I have from him. I did find the following diagram on Boss's site describing the difference between RT1, RT2, & RT3. To me it looks like a RT2 because the RT1 looks like the pump is mounted to the truck side, again I'm not familiar with Boss. I am more familiar with Western as that is what the shop I worked at in late 80's early 90's sold.
> 
> View attachment 199857


That's a good diagram for identification, but we need to see the mount. I've used all 3 through the years. All V plows though.
Yes, RT1 hydraulics are not on the plow, so that's out.
What's he asking if you don't mind posting it?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I wonder if that is the 5403rd plow built by boss?
Found a pic of my old RT2, the serial number is
24, xxx


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Might be another Frankenstein.
> The light bar looks like an RT2. The early RT3s may have had that type as well.
> Part of it looks like a sport duty.
> Maybe @cwren2472 has a better eye.


@cwren2472 is going to the eye doctor next week but I'll do my best.

Zooming in, the tower doesnt appear to have any latches/pins from an RT3, so I'll guess RT2. That's about all I got.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> @cwren2472 is going to the eye doctor next week but I'll do my best.
> 
> Zooming in, the tower doesnt appear to have any latches/pins from an RT3, so I'll guess RT2. That's about all I got.


Thanks Magoo....


----------



## Snowman94 (Jan 11, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> That's a good diagram for identification, but we need to see the mount. I've used all 3 through the years. All V plows though.
> Yes, RT1 hydraulics are not on the plow, so that's out.
> What's he asking if you don't mind posting it?


 He upgraded a new Boss V-Plow that is the reason he is selling this one. He's asking $800 and guarantees it works. I've been shopping since fall but I kept finding plows without wiring and truck mounts in the $1000 to $2000 range and by the time I add the mount and wiring I was pushing the $2500 to $3000 mark. Just staring out I have a budget of $1200 for a used one and with my mechanical and fabrication background I have no problem with used as long as it is a good functioning unit. Hopefully in a few years I can upgrade my truck and plow. I spoke with the seller over the phone and he sounds legit. Thanks again for the replies. This is a great site!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Snowman94 said:


> He upgraded a new Boss V-Plow that is the reason he is selling this one. He's asking $800 and guarantees it works. I've been shopping since fall but I kept finding plows without wiring and truck mounts in the $1000 to $2000 range and by the time I add the mount and wiring I was pushing the $2500 to $3000 mark. Just staring out I have a budget of $1200 for a used one and with my mechanical and fabrication background I have no problem with used as long as it is a good functioning unit. Hopefully in a few years I can upgrade my truck and plow. I spoke with the seller over the phone and he sounds legit. Thanks again for the replies. This is a great site!


I may have missed it but does it include the correct mount and wiring for your truck? If so, regardless of age it's pretty hard to beat $800.


----------



## Snowman94 (Jan 11, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> I may have missed it but does it include the correct mount and wiring for your truck? If so, regardless of age it's pretty hard to beat $800.


Yea that's what I thought. It's currently is on an 01 Chevy K2500 and going to my 94 Chevy K2500. I just did a conversion for a my friend who also had a 94 K2500 with a Western 7'6",which the trans went out on, and fabricated it to fit his 02 K2500 HD. The wiring was challenging but I was able to convert it using the Western wiring diagrams for a 94 and 02 Chevy. For DRL on the 02 I used the GM wiring schematic to figure it out. Before I began this he told me that the plow originally cane off a 90 Dodge. Yea, kinda of a Frankenstein but I got together for him and made it safe. I had 38 hours into the conversion and fabrication.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Snowman94 said:


> He upgraded a new Boss V-Plow that is the reason he is selling this one. He's asking $800 and guarantees it works. I've been shopping since fall but I kept finding plows without wiring and truck mounts in the $1000 to $2000 range and by the time I add the mount and wiring I was pushing the $2500 to $3000 mark. Just staring out I have a budget of $1200 for a used one and with my mechanical and fabrication background I have no problem with used as long as it is a good functioning unit. Hopefully in a few years I can upgrade my truck and plow. I spoke with the seller over the phone and he sounds legit. Thanks again for the replies. This is a great site!


$800 is a good price if the mount fits your truck.
If not, you may have to do some searching to find an RT2 push beam. You may even have to buy 2 truck side mounts, 1 for the push beam and 1 to fit your truck.


----------

